# New Cover Arts Revealed: Labyrinth of Sorrows, Luthor Huss, Blood Angels 2nd Omnibus



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes that's right Heretics, three new cover arts have been released on Black Library. And their quite good too. We have _Labyrinth of Sorrows_ by George Mann, _Luthor Huss_ by Chris Wraight and the 2nd Blood Angels omnibus featuring _Red Tide_ and _Black Fury_ by James Swallow.




























Some nice looking artwork, that Blood Angel is the best of the three.


Lord of the Night


----------



## RIVALBLACKWELL (Dec 13, 2010)

Holy shit those are awesome! Great find!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, really nice work by the artists. My favourite would have to be either the RG one or the BA one. Can't wait for these to be released


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

They're all very good, though my favorite has to be the Blood Angel. Looking forward to these!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Some nice looking artwork, that Blood Angel is the best of the three.


No way, the one of the veteran Raven Guard is best of the three

Though I will grant to you that the Blood Angel one is the best of the three in one particular regard: its one of the best, if not the best, depiction of why Space Marines are to be feared. I mean, take that picture, and imagine him standing right in front of you; all seven/eight feet of him with those weapons primed and ready.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The head on that RG looks way too small for his body. Otherwise they look cool.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

So which ones Huss...........


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The Blood Angels is just so full of awesome!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I like the Blood Angels one. Too bad you couldn't judge the book by its cover though.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Is Labyrinth of Sorrows an audiodrama or novel?

I'm not too keen on the face, though I suppose the shadowed effect suits the Raven Guard.

The Blood Angel's one I like the most, simply because of the image quality. The Astartes looks great, his power armour covered in Chapter symbols and the like.

Still, being more of a fantasy lover, I like the cover of Luthor Huss the best. The image quality isn't as defined as I'd hoped, but the art itself is brilliant. I hope it fits what Chris Wraight had in mind.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

bobss said:


> Is Labyrinth of Sorrows an audiodrama or novel?


I believe it is the sequel to Helion Rain by George Mann, so It would make sense if it was another audio drama.


----------

